# Identifying Model and Clutch Question



## jzack (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi -- I'm considering buying a used 1999 Altima for my son. Seller wasn't sure of the trim level. Is there anyway to tell from the VIN? All I was able to decode was that the car is an Altima L30 (not a L31) -- can someone explain the difference? The car's id sticker did say it was Trim Level C (not sure what that means?). 

Other question - car has 120k miles and the clutch has never been changed. I would expect it needs to be done soon - but it didn't feel like it was slipping yet. Anyone comment on how long the OEM clutches usually last? 

PS - Car is in OK shape, so I think it's worth condsideration...


----------

